
An issue with DuckDuckGo Search may prevent you from getting results - bszupnick
https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1284408766822113280
======
tagawa
DuckDuckGo staff here. Yes, we currently have an issue that the engineers are
trying to resolve. It seems to be partial so you may or may not get search
results. No ETA yet but they're working hard to get it back ASAP.

EDIT: Now resolved – sorry for the disruption.

~~~
m_b
Any idea what's the issue?

~~~
tagawa
A server issue but I don't have the details I'm afraid. Anyway, it should be
back to normal now. Sorry for the disruption.

~~~
severine
Working beautifully as usual here, thanks for your work!

------
zelphirkalt
Can anyone give me a reason, why the search results on ddg have become so much
worse over time? Now it starts behaving like Google, as in not taking every
single word I enter as relevant and showing me bad results. I enter words for
a reason and I except them to appear in the search result.

To me it seems that ddg search has left behind the "ok we search for exactly
what you entered, sort of substring like" and has gone into the camp of "oh we
know better what you were looking for!".

I need simpler search, that simply shows me results, which contain what I
entered without having to prefix every single word with "+".

~~~
Kiro
It's outside of their control since the search results come from Bing. I would
presume Bing is no different than Google regarding their goals (ads?) so for
whatever reason Google doesn't interpret search queries literally, so will
Bing.

------
x32n23nr
API keys for Bing expired? Happened to me as well this week, unexpectedly.

~~~
ffpip
Hardly doubt a service of their size is using API keys. They are larger than
Bing in some countries

